# Sun cream



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Just after some experiences, I currently use Nivea kids factor 50 spray cream on blossom & did last summer. Her eczema seems to slightly increase however may just be due to being hot. My reason for posting is that it leaves awful yellow stains on her clothes,  now I know her being protected is paramount but it's just ruining clothes to the point I'm embarrassed to put her in them. Just thought anyone could share their sun cream knowledge! I will be trying different ones but thought I'd try and get an idea of most popular??


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hello blossom's mummy

I swear by Banana Boat kids Powder DRI.  It goes on as a typical suncream but dries to nothing and leaves the skin totally free of any sticky feeling.  Myself and DH use it too.  Bit expensive but worth it, especially as it is often on buy one get one free or similar at Boots.  I think many years ago it was recommended on here by someone else and I wasn't disappointed.  No problems with staining clothes either.  I have been using it for about 3 or 4 years now.

On DS face I use a specific one designed for his face which is fragrance free as his skin is sensitive and he says they sting otherwise!

X


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Great advice thanks. I've been having the exact same problem, just thought I'd have to live with it. dS squirms too much when I apply and it goes all in his hair and all over the settee, everywhere! All their white clothes have yellow streaks.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mummy, we found the only sun cream not to irritate wee man's exczema was soltan kids extra sensitive. We more or less tried loads last year and that's the ont one that worked for us. 

We have a squirmer too - not too bad in the morning because I apply it, let it dry (while he sports his Tarzan look) and then dress him. Bit of a bugger when out and about though!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Great thread, more to do with the eczema rather than staining, we've been lucky on that front. But little man's all itchy and rashy after even the sensitive creams. I figured it's much better than burning but will definitely be trying these out, thanks


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Ambre solaire clear protect spray doesn't stain. Don't know if it's any good for sensitive skin though,


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ultra sun and sun sense are both good for sensitive skin. They are expensive though. Ds1 had terrible reactions and we tried all sorts. Thankfully as he has got older the reaction has lessened.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I've just discovered organic children suncream but highest is factor 30. Not cheap either but doesn't appear to aggravate his eczema. I've only used it this week but haven't noticed any staining but possibly haven't washed many of his clothes this week due to washing machine breaking!


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Sunsense and banana boat factor 50 are great with lb's eczema. Not noticed them staining either but then I never dress him in white as he's a mucky pup.


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

I use ambre solaire kids 50+ on ds


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

We tried Ultrasun 50+ on our son who has mild eczema (used to be bad but he's growing out of it now).
Just spent 2 weeks in the Canaries and he had no reaction to it, fully protected and did not burn in the slightest. It says you only need to apply once but we followed their advice to reapply as he seemed to spent hours in the water. Only negative was that it dried with a slight powdery look on first day when I had not rubbed  it in properly. My fault. Was easy to apply and not sticky. Hubby and I both used Ultrasun 30 too and liked the once a day application without getting burnt. It is a bit pricey as well but got in on QVC on special offer. It did not stain.


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I use Banana Boat Baby Tear Free (factor 50).  When it's run out a couple of times and I've had to use other kids sun creams I am just desperate to by another bottle of Banana Boat.  The one I have always bought is in the pink bottle (180ml).  

it's has a seay nozzle (so no sand sticking around the top at the beach).  It's also not sticky like all the other ones I've tried.  I also find the other kids sun creams creep into my eyes and sting my eyes or make my eyes water when I put them on my face whereas this doesn't happen with this tear free one.

My mum bought me the first bottle for no reason other than it was on offer shortly after my son was born.  I found the next bottles of it that I bought in Asda for £5 a bottle.  I had to buy another bottle of it last week when on holiday.  None of the supermarkets or chemists had it in stock but Boots said they could order it for collection the following day so I bought it there.  They said it's currently on a half price offer for £6.50 a bottle.

I won't use any other sun cream now for my son.


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

http://www.bananaboat.co.uk/baby_tear_free_spray_lotion_spf_50.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

http://www.boots.com/en/Banana-Boat-Baby-Tear-Free-Sun-Lotion-SPF-50-1-x-180ml_871474/

Here it is on the Boots website so you can order it either on line or to be delivered to the store if not stocked in the store.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you all very much for the advice! 

Blossom is currently wearing banana boat and her clothes remain unstained  
Eczema slightly flared though but think it's more the heat than the cream but I will certainly be buying more as some of you mentioned it dries nicely & she doesn't look permanently greasy!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Am I doing something wrong?    When I put it on Bug, he ends up looking like he's been dunked in cooking oil and remains greasy for ages - leaving marks on the furniture and clothes.  I'm not putting it on very liberally, so I'm not sure what's going on.  Any tips?


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Are you using banana boat AoC?


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, I bought it based on this discussion!    It's good on his skin and the protection is excellent, but his shorts have come through the wash with grease stains still on them, which is disappointing.


----------

